# Help with Hood hinges and alignment



## margozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

My 68 GTO has always had a very poorly aligned hood. I suspect it is from when i was young and removed the passenger fender and never really got things aligned properly again. My brother and I are wondering if perhaps one of the hinges if messed up. Not sure at all.

The driver side seems pretty good, it is just the passenger side. Once you close the hood, you can press on the hood on the passenger side and it will settle a little closer to the fender.

See some pictures here: https://margozzi.smugmug.com/organize/Guests/Mike/Hood-alignment

Any help/advice is welcome.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

don't have smugmug I need to create an account to view post pics here?

Sounds like adjustment at the spring or at the front fender.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Not able to log on to look at your pics, but my opinion off the top of my head, you may have a weak hood spring if you know all else seems to line up, ie even space on each side of the hood to fender gap.

The '68-'70 hoods are heavy and it seems the position of the hinges is prone to bending/buckling the hood should you ever have to force it closed because the hood hinge/spring has gone bad or simply got difficult to operated due to rust or lack of lubricant. I have seen several hoods with the corners buckled which renders the hood just about useless do to the weakening of the hood support. I find that closing the hood with a backward push towards the firewall while pulling the hood closed puts less strain on the hood/hinges and it closes smoother versus simply pulling the hood straight down to shut it.

Check out this post: http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/68-gto-hood-hinge-problems-43993/

Options are to replace the spring only or go with a new hinge/spring and see if it works. If the hinge looks good and has no play at the pins, then you may want to try the spring. Me, knowing the age of these cars and not wanting to take a chance of losing my hood because it buckled, I would go with a new hinge/spring and hope that solved my problem. Ames hood hinge: https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S...9&cat_sec_rowid=4&cat_sec_sub_rowid=65&sort=0 :thumbsup:


----------



## margozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry about the bad link, that was my fault. They changed the web site recently and i still don't have it mastered. This link should work: https://margozzi.smugmug.com/Guests/Mike/Hood-alignment/

I also read a few posts here and people recommended the guy that rebuilds hinges. I may go that route. 

I have seen MANY hoods with the bends at the hinges from people forcing them. I am not going to do that 

If anyone else has any opinions/comments after seeing the pictures, i would love to hear them.

This was my first car I bought as a senior in high school back in 1979. I have managed to hold on to it all these years, and would really like to have a solid driver, not a show car. But this hood alignment is just embarrassing :-(


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

I had one HE!! of a time adjusting mine as well.
New hood, both fenders and the hinges were worn/bent as well.
Tightened the hinges up by pounding the thick steel pin at the "cross" of the main 2 arms.
Then compared the 2 and bent them with a crowbar where they were obviously different.
At least they are now the SAME - not necessarily correct mind you.
Adjust the FRONT bumper height 1st. That will save a lot of time.
Adjusting the height of the hood with the 2 rear bolts took a lot of patience
but eventually got close.
The CURVATURE of the new hood didn't match the curve of either fender at the rear
so I had to slowly bend the inner edge of the fenders UP and the lip of the hood DOWN. 
No fun at all but came out alright in the end.

If you look at other 68s on the Internet, you'll notice MOST have less than perfect alignment at one point or another.
Drives me crazy.

I am now at the point at aligning, leveling the original Endura bumper to all these new pieces.

Guaranteed to be at LEAST as much fun as the sheet metal.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Think I remember adjusting the hinge by loosening the bolts to the fender, then lift the front of the hood as far as you can then have someone tighten the bolts.


----------

